# HDD wifi pour stream directement sur l'iPad



## BenNiesten (7 Octobre 2010)

J'aurais une petite question. J'ai pas mal cherché sur le web et je ne trouve pas de réponse satisfaisante :

Existe t-il un disque dur wifi (ou autre installation) qui permettrait de stream des vidéos sur l'ipad?  

Mon problème est que pour le moment j'utilise Airvideo pour stream mes vidéos mais je suis obligé de laissé mon mac allumé avec le Air Video Server qui tourne dessus.

Y aurait-il un moyen de ne pas devoir passer par l'intermédiaire du mac? Une installation qui streamerait directement vers l'iPad via une application (de l'appstore ou de cydia) ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses .


----------



## kriso (7 Octobre 2010)

BenNiesten a dit:


> J'aurais une petite question. J'ai pas mal cherché sur le web et je ne trouve pas de réponse satisfaisante :
> 
> Existe t-il un disque dur wifi (ou autre installation) qui permettrait de stream des vidéos sur l'ipad?
> 
> ...



J'ai un disque dur ethernet Western Digital ethernet MyBookWorld 1T (149 euros).
Avec le logiciel File Browser à 2,39 euros trouvé sur iTunes Store, il permet de lire les formats lisibles par l'iPad en streaming, en wifi, si le disque est sur le même réseau que l'iPad, Mac éteint.
C'est ce que tu cherches ?


----------



## BenNiesten (7 Octobre 2010)

Oui merci bcp ! si il existe un HDD avec un serveur de conversion ou quoi qui lirait les .avi, que qqun n'hésite pas à me tenir au courant !!!


----------



## lupastro (9 Octobre 2010)

Hello!

Perso j'utilise un NAS (Synology DS108J) à la maison pour streamer musique et video sur tous les différents supports (TV, ordinateurs, Chaine Hifi) Je recopie mes CD DVD dans le NAS de cette façon ils évitent le traitement de choc de mes enfants. J'ai acheté l'Ipad plus comme "télécommande" , accès rapide à internet et  agenda calendrier (j'arrive enfin à relire les RV qu'organise ma femme ) Bref j'ai acheté mes joujoux QUE pour ma famille 


Sur mon Ipad j'utilise *AirPlayer* de là j'ai accès en "streaming" aux vidéos, musiques et photos se trouvant sur mon NAS.  
Ainsi que d'autres applications tjs en rapport avec le NAS mais pour autre chose que le streaming video...  (SynoLoadHD, GoodReader, DS audio)


----------



## kriso (10 Octobre 2010)

lupastro a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> Perso j'utilise un NAS (Synology DS108J) à la maison pour streamer musique et video sur tous les différents supports (TV, ordinateurs, Chaine Hifi) Je recopie mes CD DVD dans le NAS de cette façon ils évitent le traitement de choc de mes enfants. J'ai acheté l'Ipad plus comme "télécommande" , accès rapide à internet et agenda calendrier (j'arrive enfin à relire les RV qu'organise ma femme ) Bref j'ai acheté mes joujoux QUE pour ma famille
> 
> ...


 
Et AirPlayer, il fonctionne sans que ton Mac soit allumé ?


----------



## lupastro (10 Octobre 2010)

kriso a dit:


> Et AirPlayer, il fonctionne sans que ton Mac soit allumé ?



Oui, car le Nas fait serveur multimedia. Airplayer le détecte 
"vous pouvez streamer à peu près tous les formats video de votre serveur UPnP/DLNA, XVID, AVI, RMVB, MKV, MOV, MP4, M4V etc."

Le lien http://www.vconcept.ch/informatique...e-ipad-la-meilleure-application-de-streaming/
Un plus complet http://www.padiphone.com/appstore/applications/369713694-airplayer


----------

